#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  "bash : arquivo ou comando nao encontrado"me ajudem

## Deeprunk

olá todas as ferramentas do meu Kali Linux esta dando isso "bash : arquivo ou comando nao encontrado"

e todos estao atualizados. diz que é a versao mais nova, como por ex: SQLmap.

acho que nao existe *~/.bashrc e ~/.profile*

----------


## Kernel Panic

> olá todas as ferramentas do meu Kali Linux esta dando isso "bash : arquivo ou comando nao encontrado"
> 
> e todos estao atualizados. diz que é a versao mais nova, como por ex: SQLmap.
> 
> acho que nao existe *~/.bashrc e ~/.profile*


Saudações...

Acredito que seja o PATH (caminho) dos seus arquivos:

use o comando:
echo $PATH
ele ira mostrar os caminhos que estão sendo utilizados.

olhe seu arquivo ~/.profile e veja se tem algo parecido com:
---
PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin


export PATH
---

A variável PATH no seu sistema provavelmente esta errada.

Recomendo: http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/ini...rm/ch-run.html

Espero que te ajude.

[]'s

KP

----------


## Deeprunk

eu fiz um apt-get update no terminal e reiniciei e parece que deu certo agora os comandos.. mas mesmo assim vou verificar o PATH sim. ja volto!

----------


## Deeprunk

o caminho esta assim:
/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin

acredito que agora esta certo. ou tem mais algo para ver?

agradeço desde ja!

----------


## kamui

> eu fiz um apt-get update no terminal e reiniciei e parece que deu certo agora os comandos.. mas mesmo assim vou verificar o PATH sim. ja volto!


Tente fazer uma atualização de pacotes e do SO com os comandos, abaixo com user root.


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

 Se preferir pode usar sem o sudo, vai de cada usuário.
Se mesmo assim persistir após o uso dos comandos acima, 
na tela inicial do grub entre no mode recover, ele repara
arquivos que pode ter erros que estejam fora do padrão.

Bom está ai a dica, espero que ajude.  :Big Grin: 
PS: Os comando são para distros de Linux, e server para a distro citada, por se tratar do debian.

----------


## Deeprunk

valew Kamui, estou fazendo o update + upgrade

----------

